# Murder On The Orient Express



## Lara (Nov 15, 2017)

I saw Murder On the Orient Express with my daughter last Friday night in a dinner cinema called CineBistro. I ordered salmon and it was so delicious! No wine or I would have fallen asleep during the movie (big party girl ha). One of the best meals I've had. The "leather" recliners were so soft and comfortable that we stayed and chatted until they kicked us out 

Oh yeah, about the movie,   It was Excellent!! But not as much drama as the earlier one that was produced with Lauren Bacall. I read reviews beforehand and they were mediocre so I think they must be seniors with a loyalty to Lauren Bacall and the all-star cast. So I was pleasantly surprised to find this new one to be tops in my opinion...the soft recliner and meal may have influenced my rating. The steam locomotive scenes were incredible and the actors were all well known...Kenneth Branagh stars as the "best investigator in the world" (Hercule Poirot), Judi Dench, Michelle Pfeiffer, Penelope Cruz, Johnny Depp, Daisy Ridley, Josh Gad, Leslie Odom Jr., Willem Dafoe, Lucy Boynton, Derek Jacobi, etc.

It doesn't leave you on the edge of your seat but it's still intriguing as you wonder, "whodunnit"...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2017)

Wow. That is a better meal than I have had at one of those cinemas.
All I remember is greasy fish and chips on a paper plate.

I plan to see Murder on the Orient Express soon. 
I like David Suchet as Poirot but I also like Kenneth Brannagh. 
I look forward to his interpretation of the role.


----------



## Lara (Nov 16, 2017)

Below is the full movie 1974 version of Murder On the Orient Express starring Albert Finney, Lauren Bacall, Martin Balsam, Ingrid Bergman, Sean-Pierre Cassel, Sean Connery, Jacqueline Bisset, John Gielgud, Venessa Redgrave, Michael York, Anthony Perkins, Wendy Heller, Rachael Roberts, Richard Widmark, and Colin Blakely. That cast is impossible to beat!

Me too, Warrigal. I had been to a dinner cinema once before and the food was just as you described...greasy, fried, and awful. 

My salmon came on a bed of fresh spinach with a white cream sauce that was light but flavorful, 3 good sized steamed shrimp, a sprinkling of fresh chopped tomato and avocado and topped with a criss-cross of two long thin dark green chives. It was colorful, artfully plated, and the flavors were perfectly married. 

The earlier version of Murder on the Orient Express also had an incredible cast and would love to see that now. But the scenery, colors, and clarity can't compare to the newer version.

Here's the full movie of the earlier 1974 version:


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks Lara. I won't watch that version until after I see the new one.
I have seen it before, probably more than once.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2017)

What a nice experience! I've never gone to one of these cafe movie places but have gone to dinner theater.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2017)

Great experience, Lara!  But remember....."_everyone_ eess a suspekt"!


----------



## Earthbound Misfit (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm looking forward to seeing this movie with my sister Monday night. Wow - dinner IN the cinema! Sounds fun!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2017)

I haven't seen the new version...but I've seen many versions before..and also read the book several times. 

My long time  ambition is to take an actual journey on the Orient Express  from London to Paris or London to Venice....


https://www.theluxuryholidaycompany...MI2JOUuM3L1wIVETwbCh033Q2eEAAYASAAEgL0MPD_BwE


----------



## fishmounter (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm actually right now reading the book written by Agatha Christie in 1934.  I read every day when I get in bed for the night.  It's something I look forward to each day.  Problem is I'll end up reading until 2:00 am!


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't seen the new version...but I've seen many versions before..and also read the book several times.
> 
> My long time  ambition is to take an actual journey on the Orient Express  from London to Paris or London to Venice....
> 
> ...



Now that would be fun. I'm going to pass on this version of M O T O E. I really like the Albert Finney/Lauren Bacall version. David Suchet is excellent as Poirot, but his film was not interesting as the 1974 version.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Nov 23, 2017)

I have seen this movie and anyone who sees it is in for a treat.  I didn't see it in a dinner cinema, but I think, really, I would rather eat my meal in a regular restaurant and see a movie afterwards.  I also saw the Albert Finney and Lauren Bacall one.  That one is my favorite, followed by the new one.  The thing I didn't like in the new one, and they always do this now, is all the computer generated scenery.  The Albert Finney one has a much more realistic feel to it simply because the scenery was real.  And the cast and the costumes were great.

They both have their good points.  Definitely see it!!


----------



## Lara (Nov 24, 2017)

What was nice for me about eating the meal during the movie is that I always get full after only 2 or 3 bites until it settles. Then when everyone else at the table of a restaurant are just about finished with their meal, I'm hungry and want to eat the rest but everyone else is ready to go. So I have to ask for a container for mine to take home. But having it for the whole movie meant that I didn't feel at all rushed. The tray moves away from you but you can swing it back in front of you during the movie if you want some of the rest. It's a unique experience as well. But I can understand that some would prefer it the way they're use to.

I did notice that scenery with the train high in the snowy mountains during the storm seemed a little staged (aka digital I guess) but now that you mention it, it bothers me more lol.

Here's a photo my daughter took with her iPhone of my salmon/shrimp/avocado/tomato/spinach dinner. Unfortunately you don't get the sense of flavors from a photo and that was the best part, as the sauce brought it all together.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2017)

chic said:


> Now that would be fun. I'm going to pass on this version of M O T O E. I really like the Albert Finney/Lauren Bacall version. David Suchet is excellent as Poirot, but his film was not interesting as the 1974 version.



I agree David suchet was the most like Agatha Christie's idea of  Poirot...in the TV series..and the locations are spectacular


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2017)

fishmounter said:


> I'm actually right now reading the book written by Agatha Christie in 1934.  I read every day when I get in bed for the night.  It's something I look forward to each day.  Problem is I'll end up reading until 2:00 am!




I used to have all the original AC books of Poirot, and Miss Marple... I donated them to a second hand bookstore a long time ago.. with I'd kept them..


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 24, 2017)

I recently re-watched both the Finney and Suchet versions. Of the two, I prefer the Suchet version because I believe the acting is superior. It also sticks closer to the writing in the original story, maybe because they weren't pandering to personalities.

I doubt I will be seeing the Branagh version any time soon because I find Branagh intolerable for the most part (I still haven't forgiven him for his scorched earth campaign as Wallander, one of my loved characters). Suchet was able to make a distinct boundary between Poirot's oddities and almost narcissism and Suchet himself. Finney struggled with the role and lost but I doubt Branagh even tried. After all, writing only exists to prove Branagh's brilliance.


----------



## Getyoung (Nov 25, 2017)

Going this week, haven’t seen the original for many years, should be good! Will be eating first though.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> My long time  ambition is to take an actual journey on the Orient Express  from London to Paris or London to Venice....


For you Holly, a trip on The Orient Express. By the way, we didn't do the complete journey.


Our journey started at London's Victoria Station, steam hauled of course, is there any other way.


Every Pullman carriage is named, our's was: "Vera."

Michael, our Maitre D with the welcoming bottle of bubbly.

Happy anniversary!

Mmm! The salmon looks a good option!

Stay tuned Holly, I will put up a few more.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 5, 2022)

When you arrive at the station there's a champagne reception:


There's also a jazz band to really get you: "In The Mood."


How I love it when others dress the part, do these two not look fabulous?


So Holly, save your pennies and one day, you too can be indulged on one of the most famous trains in the world:

I hope that you enjoyed that. We certainly did.


----------



## Remy (Sep 5, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I used to have all the original AC books of Poirot, and Miss Marple... I donated them to a second hand bookstore a long time ago.. with I'd kept them..


I understand. I don't have my Tony Hillerman books except the ones I re-purchased in thrift stores. 

But I've never read any of these and as I've stated, I like the cozy mysteries which I believe these are considered. I'm going to look for them also.

The movie trailer looked good and a fun experience. I've never seen it.


----------

